# Boston Butt Sliced what internal temperature.



## oconeeal (Jun 23, 2014)

I have been doing some great pull pork and my wife want some sliced pork.  What is the internal temperature I should cook too?  Do you foil at any point and do you rest in after you pull off the smoker?  Thanks for any input.


----------



## geerock (Jun 23, 2014)

Tends to be around 190 for sliced.  Just need to have a bit more firm.  Pulled or sliced I never wrap and always rest a piece of meat.  Shorter rest for sliced than pulled.


----------



## venture (Jun 23, 2014)

Slicing is tricky.  Don't do it much?

Tough cut needs higher internal temps to break down the connective tissue.  If not done carefully, you can either have tough meat or meat that is better for pulling.

Wifey has the knack for it in the oven.  I never quite mastered the sliced roast on the smoker.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## dd mau (Jun 25, 2014)

I just did a "butt" yesterday. I inject it with apple juice, rest it in the fridge for 3 hrs in a large zip loc bag, out of the fridge ,into an aluminum pan, discard the marinade, cook 3hrs in the pan at 250-275,out of the smoker , spray lightly with apple juice, pour a small amount of apple juice in the pan(enough to cover the bottom)cover pan and butt with foil ,back in the smoker for approximately 5hrs. you need to watch the internal temp at this point ,I use a probe with a digital external read. When the butt gets to 195-200 degrees I take the foil off,mop it with a hog glaze, and close all the vents up, this will hopefully start the glaze to caramelize

 while the butt rests!!!The pan is a great method to try because the meat gets a smokey flavor while it cooks in its own juices!! The 195 -200 temp starts the process of rendering the fat to liquid !

                                            LETS DD Mau


----------



## mdboatbum (Jun 25, 2014)

DD Mau said:


> I just did a "butt" yesterday. I inject it with apple juice, rest it in the fridge for 3 hrs in a large zip loc bag, out of the fridge ,into an aluminum pan, discard the marinade, cook 3hrs in the pan at 250-275,out of the smoker , spray lightly with apple juice, pour a small amount of apple juice in the pan(enough to cover the bottom)cover pan and butt with foil ,back in the smoker for approximately 5hrs. you need to watch the internal temp at this point ,I use a probe with a digital external read. When the butt gets to 195-200 degrees I take the foil off,mop it with a hog glaze, and close all the vents up, this will hopefully start the glaze to caramelize
> 
> while the butt rests!!!The pan is a great method to try because the meat gets a smokey flavor while it cooks in its own juices!! The 195 -200 temp starts the process of rendering the fat to liquid !
> 
> LETS DD Mau


This resulted in meat that was firm enough to slice?


----------



## dd mau (Jun 25, 2014)

Yes Im pretty sure the butt could've been sliced with a really sharp knife,it was extremely juicey but still had some body to it.I shredded the roast with a couple of forks and poured the hot juice from the pan on top.


----------

